# Dyeing My Dog



## Samson

My Dog is White, and on the way to the groomer's yesterday, we (yes, me and the dog) discussed the possibility that he may like to be dyed green this year as part of St. Patrick's Day Festivities.

He seemed ambivalent, but I'm certain he wouldn't mind.

At any rate, it gave me a subject to discuss with hawt-chick groomers, who, despite their own wide variety of piercings and tattoos, solomnly warned me (in hushed tones) that I was suggesting ..........something, that was......ILLEGAL!!!!

WTF? I asked them if they were kidding?

Nope. They claimed that Boulder City Ordinance specifically prohibited the dyeing of Chickens and Rabbits, and all animals in general.

Then I noticed that one particularly pierced pixie was beconning me into the Kibbles Isle. Nervously glancing toward the window (before the Boulder Cops could catch us?), she whispered that if I was really interested, she "knew a friend" that would do the deed using Green, Sugar Free Coolaid. She then emphasised the need for a SUGAR FREE product.

I wondered what had happened to the Sugar Coated Dog, but she hurried away before I could ask.

Has anyone had simliar issues?


----------



## Terry

I have never had my dogs dyed but I've heard that others that had regretted it.  They had white carpet, and light colored furniture. Yep it bled all over the place. 

I've heard it was illegal because some just don't take the concern of animals in doing so.  Some ruined it for all by using bleach and other very harmful chemicals to dye their pet.  This is why the law was created.


----------



## Terry

it is also to prevent people from injecting dye into chicken eggs (which CAN  be harmful) and selling the colored chicks or coloring baby rabbits to  sell for Easter.


----------



## AllieBaba

Lol!
















Dyeing dogs is a time-honored tradition!


----------



## xotoxi

You could kill your dog and then tell everyone that your dog dyed.


----------



## uscitizen

LOL yeah I was thinking of dieing dogs.


----------



## AllieBaba

How to Dye a Dog's Fur - wikiHow


----------



## Samson

Terry said:


> it is also to prevent people from injecting dye into chicken eggs (which CAN  be harmful) and selling the colored chicks or coloring baby rabbits to  sell for Easter.




Yes this is what I've read.

I agree that we shouldn't harm animals, but if someone is creating a Blue Bunny, or a Red Chicken, I don't see the harm.

The Law seems Draconian once the animal is colored, and The Dye Has Been Cast.


----------



## strollingbones

hmmm i would hestitate to do it...what you gonna use....okay in the mood of the season do this...get some manic panic or food coloring....put it in a spray bottle..and just tint the tops of his cap and ears....just the upper hair parts...not next to skin...

How to Dye a Dog's Fur Safely | eHow.com


----------



## AllieBaba

You can't dye your dog...but you can tell your kid he's gay.


----------



## strollingbones

can you even help being so metro.....metro just being a polite word for gay


----------



## Sarah G

Don't dye the dog, dye yourself or just your hair.  Have the hot chick do it for you if that's your reason for suggesting it..

I'm just sayin.


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> How to Dye a Dog's Fur - wikiHow





> 1. Mix some food colouring with water. Make it a little darker then the colour your want your dog's fur to be.
> 
> 
> 2. Put it in a spray bottle or a bath, depending on the size of your dog.
> 
> 3. Spray/bathe your dog thoroughly. Make sure all of the dog's fur is covered.
> 
> 4. Comb through the dog's fur to make sure it doesn't get tangled.
> 
> 5. Bring your dog over to some newspaper, where s/he dries off



I wonder what if the dog shakes food coloring all over you while you're trying to dye him?

It would be difficult going into a business presentation with little green dots of food coloring all over your face.


----------



## strollingbones

Samson said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to Dye a Dog's Fur - wikiHow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Mix some food colouring with water. Make it a little darker then the colour your want your dog's fur to be.
> 
> 
> 2. Put it in a spray bottle or a bath, depending on the size of your dog.
> 
> 3. Spray/bathe your dog thoroughly. Make sure all of the dog's fur is covered.
> 
> 4. Comb through the dog's fur to make sure it doesn't get tangled.
> 
> 5. Bring your dog over to some newspaper, where s/he dries off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what if the dog shakes food coloring all over you while you're trying to dye him?
> 
> It would be difficult going into a business presentation with little green dots of food coloring all over your face.
Click to expand...


groomer's secret...hold the dogs head...a dog wont shake if it cant shake its head....


----------



## Terry

even if it dries it will rub off when that dog sits, lays or rubs itself on furniture or carpet. Not all but enough to piss you off.


----------



## strollingbones

wouldnt the plan be to do it for a day or two then cut the hair?


----------



## Samson

Sarah G said:


> Have the hot chick do it for you if that's your reason for suggesting it..
> 
> I'm just sayin.



HMMMMM.....


----------



## strollingbones

who am i kidding, we never have a plan..that is not the way we roll


----------



## Terry

strollingbones said:


> who am i kidding, we never have a plan..that is not the way we roll


You just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




right?


----------



## Samson

Terry said:


> even if it dries it will rub off when that dog sits, lays or rubs itself on furniture or carpet. Not all but enough to piss you off.



I guess I'd need to dye him white again before letting him into the house.


----------



## strollingbones

you need to deny being metro ...damn it....


i want pics of the poor dog..now isnt this the dog with skin problems already?


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> you need to deny being metro ...damn it....
> 
> 
> i want pics of the poor dog..now isnt this the dog with skin problems already?



No he doesn't have any problems about which I'm aware.

However, in my research I found the following product you could try for St Paddy Day:

http://www.bettybeauty.com/stpatricksday.php


----------



## strollingbones

who's dog has the bad skin? 

i wouldnt worry about it then....just cut the hair when it grows out....


----------



## strollingbones

i could do jake to surprise the man on the 17th lol....


----------



## boedicca

You can get wash out temporary dye from a beauty supply shop. If it's safe enough for PEOPLE, it certainly won't hurt the wee doggie.

Do EEET!  And post Pics! 

Of course, if you do this, it is only fair that you also dye your own hair green.


----------



## Anguille

Samson, if you really want to be controversial on St Patrick's Day, dye your dog orange.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> You can get wash out temporary dye from a beauty supply shop. If it's safe enough for PEOPLE, it certainly won't hurt the wee doggie.
> 
> Do EEET!  And post Pics!
> 
> Of course, if you do this, it is only fair that you also dye your own hair green.



Lucky Hair Dye | Betty Beauty | 1.888.44.BETTY 

Care4all would have a fit if I posted Pics.


----------



## boedicca

Anguille said:


> Samson, if you really want to be controversial on St Patrick's Day, dye your dog orange.




^^^ BLASPHEMER ^^^^

(Although Red would be even more controversial.)


----------



## Samson

Anguille said:


> Samson, if you really want to be controversial on St Patrick's Day, dye your dog orange.




Well, I honestly considered an Orange, White, and Green Irish Tricolor.....there's a big Parade in Denver.


----------



## strollingbones

when you gonna get over and move on about the octupi pic getting pulled?


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> ^^^ BLASPHEMER ^^^^
> 
> (Although Red would be even more controversial.)



But, then I wouldn't need to dye my own hair

Not ALL of it, anyway.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Do it!!!!!  Temporary colored hair spray.

Colored Hairspray - MANY COLORS!

Or you could always go the wig route.


----------



## strollingbones

go with the wig and a big ribbon.....

maybe a shamrock....


----------



## xotoxi

strollingbones said:


> can you even help being so metro.....metro just being a polite word for gay


 
Metro is a polite word for gay_ish_.

And it's more cosmopolitan than calling someone "Mr. Fancypants".


----------



## Big Black Dog

I've never dyed any of my dogs but a similar story - sort of.  When I was around 5 years old, we had a little dog we named "Fluffy".  It was part poodle and something else of unknown breed.  He wasn't a very big dog.  Anyway, one day when my mother was backing the car out of the driveway, she ran over Fluffy and killed him.  I pitched such a bitch that she took the dead dog down to the taxidermist and had him stuffed and wheels put onto his feet.  She tied a string around his neck and I used him for a pull toy until I was 7.


----------



## Granny

Count Dracula said:


> I've never dyed any of my dogs but a similar story - sort of.  When I was around 5 years old, we had a little dog we named "Fluffy".  It was part poodle and something else of unknown breed.  He wasn't a very big dog.  Anyway, one day when my mother was backing the car out of the driveway, she ran over Fluffy and killed him.  I pitched such a bitch that she took the dead dog down to the taxidermist and had him stuffed and wheels put onto his feet.  She tied a string around his neck and I used him for a pull toy until I was 7.


----------



## AllieBaba

That's not right on so many levels.


----------



## boedicca

Count Dracula said:


> I've never dyed any of my dogs but a similar story - sort of.  When I was around 5 years old, we had a little dog we named "Fluffy".  It was part poodle and something else of unknown breed.  He wasn't a very big dog.  Anyway, one day when my mother was backing the car out of the driveway, she ran over Fluffy and killed him.  I pitched such a bitch that she took the dead dog down to the taxidermist and had him stuffed and wheels put onto his feet.  She tied a string around his neck and I used him for a pull toy until I was 7.




That SPLAINS SO MUCH, Count Dracula!


----------



## Samson

Count Dracula said:


> I've never dyed any of my dogs but a similar story - sort of.  When I was around 5 years old, we had a little dog we named "Fluffy".  It was part poodle and something else of unknown breed.  He wasn't a very big dog.  Anyway, one day when my mother was backing the car out of the driveway, she ran over Fluffy and killed him.  I pitched such a bitch that she took the dead dog down to the taxidermist and had him stuffed and wheels put onto his feet.  She tied a string around his neck and I used him for a pull toy until I was 7.



Um.


So, then what?


----------



## Dis

boedicca said:


> You can get wash out temporary dye from a beauty supply shop. If it's safe enough for PEOPLE, it certainly won't hurt the wee doggie.
> 
> Do EEET!  And post Pics!
> 
> Of course, if you do this, it is only fair that you also dye your own hair green.



Wash out temporary dye does not come in green.  There's green hairspray, which the dog will lick, and it'll make him ill.  There's green semi-permanent which the dog will lick, and it will make him ill.

Sugar free kool-aid is the best bet if you're insistent upon doing it.


----------



## Samson

Dis said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get wash out temporary dye from a beauty supply shop. If it's safe enough for PEOPLE, it certainly won't hurt the wee doggie.
> 
> Do EEET!  And post Pics!
> 
> Of course, if you do this, it is only fair that you also dye your own hair green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wash out temporary dye does not come in green.  There's green hairspray, which the dog will lick, and it'll make him ill.  There's green semi-permanent which the dog will lick, and it will make him ill.
> 
> Sugar free kool-aid is the best bet if you're insistent upon doing it.
Click to expand...


My real motive is to drive Delilah the rest of the way over the edge.

She has this weird fascination with hair.


----------

